# English Sparrows???



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

So my bird feeder is full.... but the English Sparrows are starting to bother me a little bit. Just within the last week they have taken over my two feeders. There is a flock of about 10 birds that are going to town. My native birds are having a heck of time. I don't know if I am in the mood to feed these guys all winter....any thoughts?


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

I bet they taste like dove.


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

.22 with Birdshot..That'll shut em' up.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I feed 1/2 1/2 Safflower and Nyger. Finches love both, Sparrows don't care for either. Cardinals will eat the Safflower but it's not their favorite. We have found that Cardinals like the whole corn we put out for the squirrels. Only bad part about the corn is it attracts pigeons too. Oh well, my dog gets a few more opportunities to practice her retrieve. :evil:


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

The pellet gun is ready and waiting, I just thought I would see if other's supported my solution.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Invasive little ganstas'. I have as much regard for them as I have for starlings and zebra mussels.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

You can do one of two things:

1. Stop feeding for a week or so and they'll find a new source (like your neighbors feeder) :evil: 

2. Pop them with your pellet gun. They're one of three non game birds not protected. Be careful with the females though, some of the other sparrows are similar.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

I have never tried it but here is a link to plans on building a sparrow trap

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/bluebirds/traps2.htm


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Had that last year but it was more like 60-70. They like thick brush or other good hiding places. In my case it was under the deck. I cut up a poly tarp to cover the lattice and covered a couple of the bushes. That cut it down to 6 or 8.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

find out where they roost for the night a flash light and pellete gun work wonders


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

BarryPatch said:


> I feed 1/2 1/2 Safflower and Nyger. Finches love both, Sparrows don't care for either. Cardinals will eat the Safflower but it's not their favorite. We have found that Cardinals like the whole corn we put out for the squirrels. Only bad part about the corn is it attracts pigeons too. Oh well, my dog gets a few more opportunities to practice her retrieve. :evil:


Great advice here. I have been a birder for 33 years and I can tell you that house sparrows (same as english, family weaver finches) like mainly thistle. I used a blend of safflour, sunflower, peanuts. I attract a large number of cardinals, blue jays, juncos... no house sparrows.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

pporonto said:


> Great advice here. I have been a birder for 33 years and I can tell you that house sparrows (same as english, family weaver finches) *like mainly thistle*.


I've never seen the house sparrows (or any of the actual sparrow family) care much for thistle (nyger). They attack the sunflower though. The goldfinchs and chickadees are the ones who seem to like it the most while the doves and dark eyed juncos get it off the ground under the feeder. That's an expensive problem if they are on your nyger.


----------

